# Medical Card: Changing Doctor



## Ryan (6 Apr 2014)

I need to change my GP in the very near future and the practice I am wishing to join say they have reached their quota so dont want to take me on. I lookd on their website and it said that in cases where a doctor patient relationship has broken down a change may be facilitated. The situation is not quite that bad but things have happened and I no longer want anything to do with the practice.
What I want to know is that can this doctor decide weather or not they will take me or does the ultimate decision rest with the HSE? I attended this practice up to a few years ago and other family members still do,as private patients, and have done for nearly 25 years so they know us quite well.
.


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2014)

It is the GP's decision whether to take you on or not.


----------



## Time (6 Apr 2014)

You can choose any doctor you like, but they have to accept you.


----------



## Ryan (6 Apr 2014)

Time said:


> You can choose any doctor you like, but they have to accept you.


Does the HSE tell them they can or can't accept you or is it up to them?


----------



## Time (6 Apr 2014)

Purely up to them.


----------



## Ryan (18 Apr 2014)

Bit of a twist to this.
A few days after I posted this, I got a letter saying that the Practice was closing entirely and that GMS patients were being transfered to a temporary panel and would not have the right to change doctor until 3 months after a permanent doctor was appointed.
Is this the case? I have a lot of medical issues and really need continuity with a doctor so am not happy with this. I have submitted a change of Doctor form but expecting this to be turned down.


----------



## Time (18 Apr 2014)

You can object to being placed on this panel. You are absolutely entitled to choose your own doctor.


----------



## Ryan (19 Apr 2014)

Time said:


> You can object to being placed on this panel. You are absolutely entitled to choose your own doctor.



I have called them a few times but it's hard to get an answer. I submitted my change of doctor form last Monday which was before the resignation of my current doctor became official so would that be taken as an objection?

The letter says that after 3 months following the appointment of a permanent doctor you will be free to excersise your right of choice of doctor.


----------



## Time (20 Apr 2014)

They are being entirely unreasonable. I would be escalating within the HSE and contacting my local TD.


----------



## browtal (16 Jun 2020)

Ryan said:


> I need to change my GP in the very near future and the practice I am wishing to join say they have reached their quota so dont want to take me on. I lookd on their website and it said that in cases where a doctor patient relationship has broken down a change may be facilitated. The situation is not quite that bad but things have happened and I no longer want anything to do with the practice.
> What I want to know is that can this doctor decide weather or not they will take me or does the ultimate decision rest with the HSE? I attended this practice up to a few years ago and other family members still do,as private patients, and have done for nearly 25 years so they know us quite well.
> .


I have had a similar experience, my husband had a few instances of neglect and errors by his GP. He challenged our new readings which we got independently, but did eventually admit to making a mistake and apologised. Subsequently he did not address the relevant issues. I had words with him and requested a change for me to another partner. He said I could not change, it is a 6 person practice. If I left his care I would have to leave the practice.  I took the easy option and found a new GP.
Now due to other errors and refusing to accept the instructions of my husbands Cardiac specialist. My husband no longer trusts this GP. And has requested a change to another partner in the practice. The GP has again said he cannot stay in the practice. 
Does he have a right to do this? My husband is an elderly man and it would be easier for him to stay in this practice.
Any advice appreciated?


----------



## Feemar5 (16 Jun 2020)

It is standard HSE procedure that where a GP is retiring a temporary panel is created and change of doctor is not allowed.   Why not stay on the panel and perhaps the GP covering will be appointed and you will have built up a relationship.   If you do move to another practice you will have to start off with a new GP anyway.   Many practices are full and will not take on new clients so be careful that someone will take you on before getting released from your current provider.


----------



## Ryan (26 Jun 2020)

browtal said:


> I have had a similar experience, my husband had a few instances of neglect and errors by his GP. He challenged our new readings which we got independently, but did eventually admit to making a mistake and apologised. Subsequently he did not address the relevant issues. I had words with him and requested a change for me to another partner. He said I could not change, it is a 6 person practice. If I left his care I would have to leave the practice.  I took the easy option and found a new GP.
> Now due to other errors and refusing to accept the instructions of my husbands Cardiac specialist. My husband no longer trusts this GP. And has requested a change to another partner in the practice. The GP has again said he cannot stay in the practice.
> Does he have a right to do this? My husband is an elderly man and it would be easier for him to stay in this practice.
> Any advice appreciated?


I don’t believe so, it’s your husbands choice. But me personally afte4 an experience like that I think I would move elsewhere but it is your choice.
In my case above, there was a whole saga at the time around the issue and at the time I wanted to move on and have nothing to do with it, I was not aware the place was closing until 2 weeks before it happened. But 6 years on I’m still with the new place


----------

